# Pinnacle studio or sony vegas



## brbpab94 (Nov 26, 2002)

which is better pinnacle studio or sony vegas


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Vegas is more stable--no doubt---I have used them both and ended up selling my copy of studio.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I have Pinnacle Plus and on a lot of machines it has issues however it seems to run fine on mine. Having a separate HDD just for the files helps.

Sony Vegas I've heard good things about however haven't got to use it yet but as posted above it seems to be more stable program.

Not sure the price difference between the two but maybe someone here can clear that up


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

They both cost about the same---120's. Actually the Sony product is called Movie Studio and is availble in two versions----regular and Platinum. I would go for Platinum because it supports HDV ( you might want to go there some day) gives you better color correction tools and like all products from the Vegas family, it has a great set of audio editing tools.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

They both cost about the same---120's. Actually the Sony product is called Movie Studio and is availble in two versions----regular and Platinum. I would go for Platinum because it supports HDV ( you might want to go there some day) gives you better color correction tools and like all products from the Vegas family, it has a great set of audio editing tools. Studio also makes authoring DVD's very simple.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

They both cost about the same---120's. Actually the Sony product is called Movie Studio and is availble in two versions----regular and Platinum. I would go for Platinum because it supports HDV ( you might want to go there some day) gives you better color correction tools and like all products from the Vegas family, it has a great set of audio editing tools. Studio also makes authoring DVD's very simple.

http://www.sonymediasoftware.com/products/vegasfamily.asp


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds like you into making movies linskyjack......that's my bag too!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Really Bonk---I do it professionally----been doing it for many years. Digital has really revolutionized the industry.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yea it has...I do it for friends and family and I've got a big family. What I really hate is them wanting me to make a movie with nice clear digital video files and want me to get some files of their old non-digital video camera and incorporate them both on the movie.

Tell me how much better do you think Movie studio is to pinnacle plus??


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Both will accomplish the same thing, and both have a ton of features. What I like about Vegas is the interface, the online support community--and most of all, the STABILITY! Remember, I use Vegas Video 6.0------a fully professional NLE with more features then most people will ever use. Movie Studio has many of those features, the main difference being you can work with four tracks at once, rather then the unlimited tracks that Vegas gives you. That means you can have one track for your main picture, one for your sound, one for your music and one for your titles----enough for most uses but not for me.


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info but as I just do it for friends then the Movie Studio would be enough......the one thing that they could be better at is Titles....not sure about Movie Studio but the titles in Pinnacle plus could be a bit more professional looking.

Anyone use Pinnacle Plus and agree with me???


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Generally speaking, titling on most of these entry level NLE's are very basic---there are of course ad on and stand alone titling programs you can purchase. Take a look at Bluff Titler---/www.outerspace-software.com/blufftitler.html

When I title, I usually use Vegas---keep the font at a reasonable size etc. Also, remember that all titles have to be rendered before being compressed to mpeg, .wmv, .mov and they aren't going to look very good until you do it. I have never had a client 
comment negatively about the quality of my titles.


----------

